# How America's Sugar Addiction is Killing Bees



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

> Americans like their sweets. And the food industry's go-to sweetenerâhigh-fructose corn syrupâcan be found in hundreds of foods and drinks, including everything from bread and kid cereals to juices and soda. The man-made sweetener has been blamed for America's rising obesity epidemic, but it's now implicated in colony collapse disorder, a mysterious disease that's wiping out honeybees.
> 
> So how is this happening?
> 
> ...


pesticides bees | How America's Sugar Addiction is Killing Bees | Rodale News


----------



## CoachB (Aug 30, 2011)

I do know a few people feeding HFCS. Lots more feeding regular sugar syrup. I'm doing everthing I can to avoid any kind of feeding at all. I'm sure some of the folks in my club think thats a little strange, as feeding seems to be the norm. To me it seems weird to have to feed the bees. I don't want diabetic or welfare bees.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't keep bees...yet...but a friend of mine on Facebook posted this article so I thought I'd share with y'all...This matter has had me concerned for quite a while and I figured the more knowledge beekeepers had the better.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Last summer my bees have coated a few cells with a thick grey layer of wax. Not sure if they came with the nucs or if they did this after they were installed in my equipment. I read a study where bees are adapting to these poisons by packing this infected pollen in these thick coated cells. So I wonder if this is what my bees have done. Took the frames away from them recently in my desire to replace all the combs that came with the nucs I bought last year.

Did so much honey bee reading last winter I couldn't tell you where I read that study.. But I can take some pics and post them.


----------

